# not authorized to control networking

## foxroot

hi 

i need help

i have XFCE4. install nm-applet (emerge gnome-extra/nm-applet -av)

I want to connect to the network Wi-Fi goes error

1.not authorized to control networking

why?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

foxroot,

You are not authorized because controlling system wide resources is, by default, reserved for the root user.

Any attempt to control system wide resources as your normal user will either fail, as you have seen, or require permissions to be granted by the root user.

That's your why?

----------

## khayyam

foxroot ...

most likely due to your user not being in the 'wheel' group, and so unable to read/write to the wpa_supplicant socket.

```
# usermod -a -G wheel foxroot
```

... and restart your session.

best ... khay

----------

## foxroot

aplay 

usermod -a -G wheel foxroot

foxroot@localhost ~ $ groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk lp wheel floppy cron audio cdrom tape video users plugdev portage foxroot

foxroot@localhost ~ $ 

don`t working

----------

## NeddySeagoon

foxroot,

As as aside, your normal user should not be in the root, bin, daemon or disk groups.

Being in the root group is dangerous. Anyone that gets access as you is also root. 

The being in the disk group allows you to bypass filesystem permissions. That'qqs a very bad thing too. 

A few others, like sys and adm look a bit suspicious too.

----------

## Jaglover

I believe there is Gentoo wiki, it describes how to use plugdev group with policykit to allow user fiddling with networking. Since we do not know whether NetworkManager was built with policykit support there is nothing more to say.

----------

## khayyam

 *foxroot wrote:*   

> don`t working

 

foxroot ... and is your wpa_supplicant.conf configured to create the cntl_interface as 'wheel'?

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

... but jaglover is probably right, policykit is most likely the culprit ... and NetworkManager creates its own wpa_supplicant.conf, and so would require some escaltated privilages.

best ... khay

----------

